# Such Spielvon 05/06



## Terminator1505 (27. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich such ein Spiel das 05/06 rausgekommen ist, als auch LEGO Star Wars rausgekommen ist. Es hate was mit so komischen Pflanzen zu tun, die man glaub ih sammeln musste oder so. Sie haten auch am Kopf so verschiedene Farben, um sie zu ordnen, bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher . Alles spielte in einer art Jungle und die Welt war in 3D. 
Es kam auch für Konsolen raus, soweit ich weiß.

Ich hoffe mr ann jemand helfen .

MfG Adrian


----------



## Schokomonster (29. August 2011)

Das einzige was ähnlichkeeiten mit der Beschreibung hat und mir bekannt ist ist Viva Pinata man sammelt dort zwar keine Pflanzen aber man muss möglichst viele verschiedene Pinatas in seinen Garten haben (kann auch aussehen wie ein Dschungel).


----------



## Terminator1505 (30. August 2011)

also viva pinata ist es leider nicht


----------

